# Out of the cage



## Dhaval (May 30, 2014)

I opened the cage door today and luv flew out of it... I had switched off the ceiling fan and locked the for so no one could open it... I wanted the other budgie to come out since it was not scared of me and luv was in the cage for 1year was scared of me... He flew here and there but then after a few seconds thebsat quitely on the bean bag with his wings spread.. He never lets me hold it but this time I held him put him back to the cage... He did bang the cupboard, the curtain hanging rod and the wndow once.... When he landed on the bean bag he seemed to be vvvvvery tired... Also when he banged the cupboard he was sitting down looking tired.... Now he is in his cage with his friend. When I put him back he was closing his eyes but now he is ok... Will he be ok? note* i don't want to clipp his wings because I don't have confidence in doing that and also there is no avian vet in my area*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure luv will be fine. Flying uses a lot of energy so him being tired like that is to be expected. Maybe you should consider creating a bird safe room somewhere in your home and getting them in there for some regular flight time, it will of great benefit to them both mentally and in regard's to their physical condition/health....


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Hi Dhaval!

This is what I understand from your post but please correct me if I'm wrong.
You opened the cage door. One of your birds flew out -that's the one who's scared of you and has not been out of the cage for a year.
He flew about the room in a frantic way and banged into stuff, then looked 'very tired', one time with his wings spread. You were able to grab him even though he normally doesn't let you near him. You would like to know if he's going to be okay.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

It sounds from your account that your bird was probably stunned from banging into things. Whether or not he injured himself is impossible to say from here. An avian vet would be able to examine the bird and help.

There are a few comments that I would like to make, hoping that they will be helpful.

Did you close the curtains before you let the bird out? For the first few times that you let him out it's a good idea to do so. This way he can get used to the size and shape of your room. Do switch lights on though, as budgies do not see well in the dark. Once he's more comfortable flying around and doesn't bang into thing anymore, you can start opening the curtains a little bit at a time, over a few out of cage sessions.

I am not experienced enough with birds to be certain but the only times I've seen (wild) birds rest with their wings spread, they had been stunned from flying into one of our bay windows. Most of the time they flew away after a short rest and were fine. Sometimes not so. I recommend you keep an eye on your bird but seriously suggest that you try and get it to a vet for a check up.

One year in a cage is an awfully long time. I don"t know what other members will think of this but I am not in the opinion that any bird should be kept exclusively in a cage. A little bit of flight time if not every day, at least 3-4 times a week is essential to their well being.
They need to exercise. They also need it to get a chance at being happy, mentally sound birds.

I hope you bird is okay and wish you the best.


----------



## SuzanneWright (May 25, 2015)

Hi, luv will be just fine she probably flew around after a while so she got tired.

Wish you the best with this bird


----------



## Dhaval (May 30, 2014)

Yes dee, you got it right... Now he is in his cage back to his normal self, preening hopping and chirping.... Actually I wanted Baby to come out and tame him and then use him to tame Luv. But thank you all of you for replying so quickly


----------

